# Samsung ua32c400 led tv



## torajeve (Aug 15, 2010)

I HAVE SAMSUNG UA32C400 LED TV. DO SOMEONE HAVE ITs ADC/WB SETTINGS.

RAJEEV


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you post turn your caps off and let the title reflect the problem

not your name

if you don't have your manual you can locate it here

http://www.usersmanualguide.com/samsung/tv__lcd


----------

